# Bridgeport I looked at today



## Charley Davidson (Apr 1, 2012)

found what could have been a sweet deal on a Bridgeport, Me and Benny take the 30 mile or so roadtrip to look at it ............  This thing was a boat  anchor, looked like somebody used the table for an anvil, everything  that was breakable has been at one time or the other, had to be the most  abused tool I've ever seen.


----------



## Kennyd (Apr 1, 2012)

And he was asking top dollar for it I bet:lmao:


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 1, 2012)

No pics....Didnt happen

Cheers Phil


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 1, 2012)

Be careful what you ask for:lmao:

Got a barf bag?


----------



## randyjaco (Apr 1, 2012)

So, how much did he want for that beauty ;^)

Randy


----------



## cspeier (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like a diamond in the ROUGH!  

But...  here is some motivation..


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 1, 2012)

cspeier said:


> ...here is some motivation...


Nice restoration there Chad.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 2, 2012)

You would need a fair size boat to use it.
 So how much for junk??????????


----------



## cspeier (Apr 2, 2012)

12bolts said:


> Nice restoration there Chad.
> 
> Cheers Phil




I take no credit, a friend did it.

However, I'm going to own one soon and restore it.  

I currently have 3 mills.  2)9x49 and 1)10x54, all purchased new within the last three years.  

I just don't have the room for a project.

Nothing cooler than an older restored Bridgeport!


----------



## brucer (Apr 2, 2012)

if the price was right i would get it...  

A little cleaning, motor, oil,adjustment,paint and resell it.  you might be able to make a decent profit off of it and get something better..


How much is he asking for it? I'll guess around $1000?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 2, 2012)

I might call him back in a week or so and if he still has it make him a stupid offer, He scrapped an EXLO recently cause nobody wanted it, he kept the table & head. I was gonna make him an offer while I was there but we were kinda rushed because Benny had to pick up his wife & the guy was going to see his twin grandsons. Plus Benny reminded me that I didn't need another project :*****slap:

I really do need to get some machinery/tools I can work with and not on:banghead:


----------



## brucer (Apr 3, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> I really do need to get some machinery/tools I can work with and not on:banghead:




I can understand that..  I wish I would have spent a little more on my mill and got x and y power feeds and readouts..


----------



## APAUL1975 (Dec 28, 2012)

My Bp looks like Charley's.   I don't even know where to begin my restoration.  
 My runs and cuts but I want mine to be the jewel also.


----------

